# H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.



## violinista7000 (9. Juni 2012)

*H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Hallo Corsair Team!

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Monate eine H100 gekauft und erst gestern montiert... dummerweise habe ich keine Rückgaberecht mehr, und somit muss ich es als Garantiefall melden.

Ich habe sie in mein Gehäuse eingebaut, und dann kam von der Pumpe ein schleif- Geräusch, dass nie leiser würde, sogar nicht bei komplett geschlossene Gehäuse. Das ganze hört man immer und übertönt sogar die GraKa-Lüfter. 

Da ich in CH wohne, soll ich mit dem Händler die Garantie Abwicklung machen oder mit euch?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MFG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 ist unerträglich laut.*

Ist die Störquelle der/die Lüfter oder die Pumpe ?


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 ist unerträglich laut.*

Die Pumpe! Ich habe Testweise alle Lüfter im Gehäse vom Strom getrennt.


----------



## dragonlort (12. Juni 2012)

Sietzt die pumpe richtig drauf? Wie lange haste sie jetzt im betrieb? Weil die engewöhnungszeit ca. 48 stunden sind. Wobei ich denke wen es so laut ist die pumpe defekt.


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Tja, sie ist etwa 5 Tage im Betrieb. Es ist etwas leiser geworden, aber trotzdem sehr deutlich zu hören. 2 M vor dem PC und man kann sie trotzdem hören...

Wird die Corsair Leute nicht antworten?


----------



## cemo (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Die Pumpe ist nicht Kaputt, sie ist vollkommen In Ordnung. Das die H100 Pumpe sehr laut ist , ist bekannt. 
Habe das selbe Problem auch ist echt sehr laut das Teil man hört quasi nur die Pumpe und nicht die Lüfter 

Gibt keine Lösung die Spannung Reduzieren. Bei Youtube gibt es ein Nettes Video wo einer anstatt 12v nur noch 10V oder weniger durch jagt, damit ist das Problem weg. 
Corsair H100 Pumpenproblem selber beheben! "leiser machen" - YouTube

So bitte sehr


----------



## violinista7000 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe trotzdem diesmal direkt bei Corsair RMA angemeldet und warte auf Antwort. Wenn die neue H100 wieder zu laut ist, dann werde ich das probieren. Nach eine Woche schleift die Pumpe nicht mehr, aber kling wie ein Dieselmotor...


----------



## cemo (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Das stimmt ... Probier das mal auf jeden Fall das wird klappen


----------



## Chris_mit_S (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

HI, habe das gleiche Problem. Bei mir gibts nur ne komplikation.

Hab die H100 bei eBay geholt von Privat, Sie wurde aber nicht in Betrieb genommen deshalb wusste der Verkäufer das mit der Pumpe nicht...
Hab sie seit gestern verbaut und die Pumpe ist seitdem minimal leiser geworden, aber man hört die schon sehr sehr deutlich aus meinem Corsair 650D heraus, ist sozusagen das lauteste selbst unter Vollast. 

Mein Problem ist nun dass der Typ vergessen hat die Rechnung mitzuschicken und auf ne Mail hat der noch nicht geantwortet. Ich denke er wird die noch schicken aber falls nicht würde Corsair mir das trotzdem tauschen? 
Mir wurde bisher immer super geholfen wenns Probleme gab bei Corsair und ich hoffe mal das geht in meinem Fall. 

Ist es dann so dass ich (wie ich überall lese) erst ein Tauschgerät bekomm und dann erst das alte zurückschicken muss? Das wäre super da ich den Rechner nahezu jeden Tag nutze (uni usw).


LG
Chris


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Naja, ich bin sehr enttäuscht von dem Support von Corsair. Ich habe an der Web von Corsair ein RMA eingeleitet, und trotzdem habe ich nur eine Bestätigung per e-mail bekommen, und dann nix mehr. Dann habe ich mit dem Händler gesprochen, und der hat reagiert. Ich soll das Ding zurücksenden und ich bekomme eine neue. Mal sehen wie es weiter geht. Ich hoffe ich muss nicht mit einer riesen Enttäuschung zur LüKü zurückkomen, denn eine normale WaKü möchte ich (noch) nicht haben.

Es gibt auf jeden Fall Tricks wie im Video von oben, man soll z.B. die Pumpe mit 10V sttat 12V futtern, und dann wird sie leiser... Ich werde erst mal auf die neue warten.

LG


----------



## Chris_mit_S (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Mir wurde letztes mal sehr schnell geholfen, habe den support jetzt auch angeschrieben allerdings istderja erst ab montag verfügbar. Ich hoffe mal es geht denn die h100 istansonsten echtder hammer..


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, denn in dein Fall, wo du keine Rechnung hast, brauchst du, dass Corsair kulant reagiert.


----------



## Chris_mit_S (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Corsair hat mir gestern geschrieben dass das Problem bekannt ist und die daran arbeiten. Ich soll eine RMA beantragen was ich gerade gemacht habe. 

Ging schon recht schnell find ich


----------



## violinista7000 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Bei mir hat Corsair nicht mehr reagiert , aber egal, der Händler hat sehr schnell reagiert, und Heute habe ich eine neue H100 bekommen, ich muss sie für mindestens 48 Std im betrieb nehmen, dann werde ich sehen können, ob es leise ist oder nicht. Ich hoffe, dass es diesmal geklappt hat, und dann habe ich ruhe eine lange Zeit, sonst kehre ich zur LuKü zurück.


----------



## Veichtel (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

leute ist jetz wie pumpe leiser geworden weil ich hatte vor das h100 morgen zu bestellen is es gut oder nich ?


----------



## JackOnell (20. Juni 2012)

Also meine pumpe läuft leise je nach Beschaffenheit des Gehäuses kann es zu Vibrationen kommen allerdings gibt es Möglichkeiten die Platine zu entkoppeln


----------



## Chris_mit_S (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

laut deren email sind ca 10 von 1000 einheiten betroffen und die arbeiten daran das zu beheben..

kannse dir kaufen und wenn du das prob hast tauschen die es dir ja


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*



Veichtel schrieb:


> leute ist jetz wie pumpe leiser geworden weil ich hatte vor das h100 morgen zu bestellen is es gut oder nich ?


 
DAs kann ich dir erst in ein paar Tage sagen, aber du hast auf jeden Fall ein Widerruf von 14 Tage. 

*Edit: Ich habe sie gerade probiert, und der Unterschied ist unglaublich, selbst wenn die 48 Std Eingewöhnungszeit nicht vorbei sind, ist sie unglaublich leiser als die andere. Auf jeden Fall muss ich sagen, man kann sie hören, aber es ist erträglich. 

Corsair muss noch an die Lautstärke noch was verbessern, und die Kühlung als Silent verkaufen! 
*


----------



## MihawkLFC (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Also Corsair hat selber schon zugegeben das es ein Problem gibt mit der Keramik der Pumpe (war in 'nem englischem Forum, meine overclock.net) und dass das Problem bereits isoliert wurde und man nun an einer Problemlösung sucht.
Angeblich sei die Schwankung von Spannung Schuld an dem ganzem Debakel und die Pumpe "überdreht" quasi.


----------



## Chris_mit_S (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

So meine H100 ist jetzt raus, sollte in 2 tagen bei denen sein. Schade nur dass die die Versandkosten nicht übernehmen sind 17 € nach Holland  aber nunja ich bin sowieso dankbar dass die meinen Fall auch ohne Rechnung angenommen haben 

Hoffe nur danach ist ruhe mit der Pumpe 

Kriegt man eigentlich nen komplett neuen Kühler usw oder tauschen die nur die Pumpe?


----------



## violinista7000 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*



Chris_mit_S schrieb:


> So meine H100 ist jetzt raus, sollte in 2 tagen bei denen sein. Schade nur dass die die Versandkosten nicht übernehmen sind 17 € nach Holland  aber nunja ich bin sowieso dankbar dass die meinen Fall auch ohne Rechnung angenommen haben
> 
> Hoffe nur danach ist ruhe mit der Pumpe
> 
> Kriegt man eigentlich nen komplett neuen Kühler usw oder tauschen die nur die Pumpe?



Viel Glück/Spaß mit der Ersatz H100! Ich habe auch Ruhe, es ist nicht unhörbar aber deutlich angenehmer. Mal sehen wie lange es so dauert.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

komisch ich kann mein h100 garnicht hören, muß aber sagen das, das mein 2ter ist da der erste auch pumpen probleme hatte^^


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Das hängt auch vom Gehäusetyp und von der eigenen Sensibilität ab.  Bei mir ist sie zu hören, aber man kann sie noch ignorieren im Gegensatz wie vorher.


----------



## Chris_mit_S (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Dass man die hören kann ist ja nicht schlimm aber vorher war das ja unerträglich...dieses rattern war das lauteste da drin...
meine 560ti schleift leider auch ein bisschen und deshalb ist der rechner zwar leise aber nicht unhörbar, da kommt aber bald nen accelero xtreme Plus II drauf dann ist da ruhe aber die festplatte ist ja auch noch da. Aber wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr rattert bin ich vollkommen zufrieden 

aber weiß nun jemand ob man ne neue h100 bekommt oder ob die alte nur ne neue pumpeneinheit bekommt?


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Ich habe eine neue H100 bekommen, jedoch vom Händler und nicht vom Corsair, denn Corsair hat bis Heute überhaupt nicht reagiert...


----------



## dragonlort (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

ja ist schon komisch mit denen ist aber erst seid dieses jahr so schlimm das sie sich nicht melden. Auch nicht im corsair foum selber melden sie sich nicht.


----------



## MihawkLFC (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Die machen momentan 'ne Umstrukturierung des RMA-Supports (Quelle: HWLuxx)

Und in der Regel bekommst Du bei Corsair direkt neue Ware nach Hause geschickt, keine reparierte.


----------



## Chris_mit_S (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

habe jetzt grad das Paket erhalten, darin war eine eingeschweißte h100, also ich denke mal es war ne neue  hoffentlich hat die das problem jetzt nicht mehr...
kann es aber zur zeit nur nicht testen


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Hi!

@ Chris_mit_S... 

Und? Was macht deine H100?
Heute früh klingelte meine Bestellte H100 an der Haustür... 
Geb mal bitte bescheid ob deine mit der Pumpe auch Probleme hat?

Meine hab ich NOCH nicht im betrieb...


----------



## Chris_mit_S (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: H100 Pumpe ist unerträglich laut.*

Hab die gestern mal schnell verbaut, allerdings habe ich gerade nicht so viel zeit zum testen usw...am anfang sollen die ja alle erstmal bisschen lauter sein, erst nach ca 48 std betrieb soll die einlaufphase vorbei sein und die h100 dann ruhig...im moment hab ich die einlaufphase und das kann bisschen dauern  klausuren usw


----------

